# posterior tibial tendon release



## trose45116 (Feb 3, 2009)

any suggestions of where I could find this in the cpt book. Some of the codes I have look at does not make sense of what I need. Maybe this is an unlisted code. not sure


----------



## mbort (Feb 6, 2009)

look at 27612 to see if will work


----------



## khopstein (Feb 6, 2009)

Look at 28220.  I use this for posterior tibia tendon debridement.


----------

